# Basement-egress



## Bootleg (Jul 15, 2010)

Major remodel of SFR with finished basement.

Basement has interior stairway and no bedrooms is an egress window required?


----------



## cboboggs (Jul 15, 2010)

Is the finished basement existing or is it being done in conjunction with the remodel?


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 15, 2010)

Existing basement with four existing 36"x24" windows above grade.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 15, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Major remodel of SFR with finished basement.Basement has interior stairway and no bedrooms is an egress window required?


Basement is required to have an emergency escape leading directly outside even if unfinished, depending on the code year, and needs one egress and one emergency escape if finished (but isn't required to lead directly outside unless it is a bedroom). I think. Not enough info to determine if those windows meet EERO.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 15, 2010)

Yankee,

This would be under the 2006 IRC.

The Existing windows in the basement do not meet the egress window code.

What section should I look under for egress for the basement?


----------



## liarchitect (Jul 15, 2010)

Egress required, under emergency escape,  does the finished basement have a CO


----------



## Yankee (Jul 15, 2010)

What doesn't make sense is that an unfinished basement requires emergency escape directly to the outside, but a finished basement requires emergency escape which is not required to lead directly outside (unless it is in a basement bedroom). Go figure. If a basement is partially finished and partially unfinished, the escape from the unfinished part may pass through to the finished space and use the EERO provided for that space. Chapter 3 in the egress section.


----------



## docgj (Jul 16, 2010)

Was the home built under the 2006 IRC or is the remodel covered by the 2006 IRC?

If the basement is part of the remodel under the 2006 IRC I would say they need to provide access directly to the exterior.

If the basement is not part of the remodel...Fall back to the code when home was built. I'm sure 2006 was the first time direct access to the exterior was required.

docgj


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 16, 2010)

No CO yet.

The house and basement was built 50+ years ago.

The remodel is under the 2006 IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, I would require compliance for an EERO. And yes, it must go directly to the exterior.

*R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. *




Basements and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency

escape and rescue opening. Such opening shall open directly into a public street, public alley, yard or court.
​


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 16, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Yes, I would require compliance for an EERO. And yes, it must go directly to the exterior. *R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you fatboy,

That is what I'm looking for.

Can I require Emergency Escape and Rescue Opening in a remodel in an existing basement?


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 16, 2010)

Are they creating sleeping rooms or changing the windows? If not, I don't think that you can require EEROs.

*R102.7  Existing structures. *

The legal occupancy  of any structure existing on the date of adoption of this code shall be  permitted to continue without change, except as is specifically covered  in this code, the  _International Property Maintenance_ _Code_ or the _International  Fire Code_, or as is deemed necessary by the building official for  the general safety and welfare of the occupants and the public.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 16, 2010)

rogerpa said:
			
		

> Are they creating sleeping rooms or changing the windows? If not, I don't think that you can require EEROs.             *R102.7  Existing structures. *
> 
> The legal occupancy  of any structure existing on the date of adoption of this code shall be  permitted to continue without change, except as is specifically covered  in this code, the  _International Property Maintenance_ _Code_ or the _International  Fire Code_, or as is deemed necessary by the building official for  the general safety and welfare of the occupants and the public.


No bedrooms in basement but the windows will be updated.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 16, 2010)

It is a change of use from unfinshed area to living area. Require whatever you need to for a living area. Do you have a fire/life safety code as well as IRC requirement?


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 16, 2010)

rogerpa said:
			
		

> Are they creating sleeping rooms or changing the windows? If not, I don't think that you can require EEROs.             *R102.7  Existing structures. *
> 
> The legal occupancy  of any structure existing on the date of adoption of this code shall be  permitted to continue without change, except as is specifically covered  in this code, the  _International Property Maintenance_ _Code_ or the _International  Fire Code_, or as is deemed necessary by the building official for  the general safety and welfare of the occupants and the public.


Thank you rogerpa for the heads-up on 102.7 Existing structures.

In the 2006 IRC commentary it reads:

Buildings that exist legally at the time the code is adopted are allowed to have their existing use and occupancy continued if the use or occupancy of the structure was also legally in existence. This means that as long as a structure or building remains in a safe and sanitary condition it need not be upgraded to meet the more current standards. However, any new construction, addition or remodeling will require such work to conform to the new standards.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2010)

That's what I was hanging my hat on, you had stated "major remodel".


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 16, 2010)

Commentary is NOT code. I agree that IF the windows are being updated the they must meet current code.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 16, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> It is a change of use from unfinshed area to living area. Require whatever you need to for a living area. Do you have a fire/life safety code as well as IRC requirement?


I'm not sure what is the fire/life safety code?


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 16, 2010)

NFPA 101 if adopted.


----------



## JBI (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you have Appendix J in your res code? It's our 'existing building code' for res code buildings...


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 19, 2010)

JBI said:
			
		

> Do you have Appendix J in your res code? It's our 'existing building code' for res code buildings...


Yes we have appendix J in our code.

How would you handle egress in a remodeled basement?


----------



## Yankee (Jul 19, 2010)

Remodeling to create a new finished space does not fall under "existing" anything. It is a new space and must comply with new requirements or an approved equivilant.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 19, 2010)

Yankee,

I like the way you put it.

I totally understand.

Thanks


----------

